# Lautstärke messen - bzw. Erfahrungswerte?



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab das Thema mal hier reingestellt - wer ne bessere Idee für den Platz hat - einfach verschieben ;-)

Da ich zwecks nicht mehr vorhandener guter Nachbarschaft alle Fehler vermeiden möchte, die man so machen kann in diesem Zusammenhang und angeregt durch *smarthy* Bemerkung: 





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Den Luftsprudler habe ich nur eingebaut, weil mein Nachbar sich wegen der Lautstärke vom Bachlauf beschwert hat und ich diesem Nachts aus machen muß. smarthy


 habe ich mich mal schlau gemacht, was denn so erlaubt ist - ist gar nicht so einfach - aber irgendwas zwischen 35 und 40 dB(A) sind wohl nachts in Wohngebieten erlaubt. Nur - wie stelle ich nun fest, wieviel Krach mein Bachlauf durch Wasserfall und Quelle so macht. Gibt es da Geräte zum Messen, die man evtl. auch ausleihen kann  oder habt Ihr Erfahrungswerte, wie Laut sowas sein kann - nein - ich will jetzt nicht hören, daß die Niagara-Fälle lauter wie xDüsenflugzeuge sind ;-)

Bin gespannt auf Eure Äußerungen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Problem ist daß Lärmbelästigung nie objektiv ist, sondern Situations und Personenabhängig... die einen schlafen wie die Babys, wenn sie das Quaken der __ Frösche hören, die anderen regt schon fast stehendes Wasser auf...

wenn jemand streiten will, dann findet er einen Grund...
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

werd mal versuchen bei den Stellen telefonisch was zu erreichen - hab ja Zeit    und telefonieren kann man auch vom Sofa aus.

Auch @ Doogie - ich weiß, daß zumindestens meckern, wo sie können und ich erwarte fast, daß die richtig Streit über Anwalt anfangen, sobald die das Gefühl haben, daß sie damit was erreichen können. Solange ich mir aber nichts "zuschulden" lassen komme, werden die auch nicht klagen. Deren Anwalt scheint ein vernünftiger Mensch zu sein, bis jetzt war er zwar anscheinend öfters dort, hat aber (Zitat "leider keine Möglichkeiten etwas dagegen zu unternehmen".

Mal schauen, ob ich so ein Gerätchen finde ... dann kann ich wenigstens ruhig schlafen, weil ich weiß, daß ich nicht über 35 dB (A) drüberkomme und ansonsten werd ichs halt nachts abstellen müssen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

habe auch einmal etwas von 43 dB gelesen. Das ist schon *sehr *wenig: PC-Kühler/Lüfter, die noch nicht einmal ausgesprochen laut sein müssen, kommen da schon drüber. Mein Bachlauf (ohne jeden Wasserfall, auch nicht den kleinsten !) liegt wohl gerade noch drunter, meine Fröschis, wenn sie denn nun gerade Druck haben, liegen ganz sicher erheblich drüber.

Sicher ist richtig, dass Töne gleichen Pegels je nach Frequenz und Modulation sehr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen werden, als angenehm oder unangenehm. Die Gerichte interessiert aber meines Wissens nur der Schalldruck. Auch wenn private Ergebnisse nicht gerichtsverwertbar sind: Es be(un)ruhigt doch schon sehr.

Übrigens befürchte ich immer in der Zeit, in der die __ Frösche bei mir so extrem spektakeln, dass mir mal jemand etwas über die Mauer und in den Teich wirft (ne offene Flasche Roundup oder so etwas). Ist bisher noch nicht passiert, aber bei Deinem Nachbarn ... ? Vielleicht doch einmal in kleinem Kreis einladen und sich aussprechen ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

habe soeben mit dem Typen gesprochen der für unsere Firma für Arbeitschutz etc. zuständig ist. Der hat so ein Gerät. Würde er mir auch mal leihen, also muß ich doch nach Stuttgart.

Er hat mir geraten mal in der Bundesimmissionsschutzverordnung (BImschV) nachzulesen. Und Zwar unter der Technische Anleitung Luft (TA Luft), dort stehen die Grenzwerte je nach Art der Bebauung.

Wir müßten aber dann dort messen, wo er (Dein Nachbar) es eventuell als störend empfindet. Sollte es ihm im Schlafzimmer stören müßten wir ca. 1 Meter vor dem selbigen Fenster messen.

Also, irgendwann in nächster Zeit, so ich noch in diesem Forum schreibe und der Weg mich nach Stuttgart, oder in die Nähe, führt, bringe ich das Ding mit.

Grüße Reiner


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

das ist ein super Angebot - nur  :cry: ich bin ja noch gar nicht soweit - der Wasserfall etc. existiert ja nur in der Planung und wenn ich weiter so an mangelnder Gesundheit leide, werd ich auch nicht wirklich schnell dazu kommen. Wann planst Du Deinen Geschäfts-Trip in die Schwabenmetropole? Das Schlafzimmerfenster liegt oben unterm Dach - da werden wir gar nicht hinkommen - bzw. könnten wir von meinem Dachfenster aus messen, aber da wird die Autobahn lauter sein vermute ich fast, die Seniorin schläft zur andern Seite raus - beim Schlafen selbst wirds denke ich nicht stören - wenn, dann gehts da ums Prinzip  :? Aber megainteressant fänd ichs schon - einfach ums zu Wissen - man argumentiert dann einfach sicherer  Die Werte hab ich übrigens aus dem Bundesimmisionsschutzgesetzt - ist nur nicht alles so eindeutig- ich versuchs, die Seite im Netz nochmal zu finden!


Nachtrag - ist schon klar, daß Du das bist - hättest nicht mal Reiner drunter schreiben müssen - hätte ich auch so erkennt   

Hallo Stefan,

also rüberwerfen wird er hoffentlich nichts - das würde ich ja u.U. sogar mitbekommen - ich sehe ja von meinem Küchenfenster nach wie vor in Nachbars Garten - so hoch ist der Zaun ja nicht.

Mein PC macht auch einen Heidenlärm - das Dumme ist halt, daß man Geräusche nachts viel lauter empfindet, weil es sonst recht ruhig ist.

Einen kleinen Kreis einladen - ich vermute, mein Nachbar würde dazu gleich einen Anwalt mitbringen, ansonsten würde er glaub ich gar nicht kommen - wenn, dann vielleicht noch mit seiner Frau, aber die hat glaub ich selbst etwas Angst vor ihrem Mann, anders kann ich mir ihr Verhalten nicht erklären. Aber mal abwarten - ich will ja nur Vorbeugen und ihnen gar keinen Grund zur Klage geben!

Und jetzt geh ich mal wieder auf mein Sofa  :? 

Liebe Grüße an Euch beide
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

ich meinte schon einen durchschnittlichen PC - weder eine Höllenmaschine noch ein Ultra-Silent-Modell. Nur, um einmal eine Vorstellung über die Lautstärke zu geben, von der wir sprechen.

Ein richtiger Wasserfall (Wasser platscht in Wasser) ist nun einmal recht laut. Ich weise in jeder Anfrage über Wasserfälle darauf hin (vor allem, wenn die Leute von Fallhöhen von einem Meter reden). Ggf. muss man das nachträglich ändern, indem man den Wasserfall in eine Gefällestrecke umbaut.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Ach Reiner,

 das ist doch kein Problem mit dem Nachts messen - dann trinken wir anschließend noch eine Flasche __ Wein - ich hab ein Gästezimmer und wenn wir dann am nächsten Morgen erst die Werte reinstellen - dann gibts erst richtiges Geläster   

Liebe Grüße
Susanne

P.S. Das Fenster vom Gästezimmer liegt dem vom Nachbarsschlafzimmer am nächsten ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe ein einfachen 3 meter Bachlauf und einen 4 Terassenbachlauf.
Die werden Nachts nicht abgeschalten.  
Obwohl ich das Schlafzimmerfenster auf der Seite habe.
Ich habe solange Steine geschoben und verückt,bis es leiser nicht mehr ging.
Mit offenem Fenster ist es fast nicht mehr zu hören (Luftlinie 10m von Fenster bis Teich).
Ein Knäul Filterwatte hilft auch sehr.Wenn diese unter herabfliessendes Wasser gelegt wird.Das nimmt das plätschern völlig raus.[/img]


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

*...*

Moin,

ich hab zwar ned so einen 3m Lauf, allerings hab ich aus reiner Vorsichtsmassnahme (obwohl die Leude nebendran sehr alt,nett und tierlieb sind, bis auf __ Frösche  , diese mögen sie nicht ) das so gestaltet, das der Pflanzenfilter vor dem Ablauf steht, quasi als "Schallmauer für die Nachbarn" , das heisst die Geräusche "prallen" gegen die Felsen und von dort wieder in meine Richtung.

Es plätschert bei mir gewaltig,da der Ablauf vom Pflanzenfilter auf eine Gesteinsplatte auftrifft (aus ca. 0,5m Höhe) .... aber bis jetzt hat keiner was gesagt


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

Ups - da hatte ich wohl gestern Tomaten auf den Augen.....

Also ich liege sicherlich in e) reines Wohngebiet - aus dem Boden gestampft in den 60gern, umgeben von Autobahn und Bundesstraße. D.h. max. 35. Vielen Dank fürs Nachschauen Reiner!

Jetzt war ich grad noch mal draußen und habe meinen PC-Sound mit dem Geplätschere des Bachlaufes verglichen und Geplätscherer ist eindeutig lauter. (Ich jage das Wasser im Bach im Kreis herum).

Aber durch die Bauart meines Bachlaufes hab ich ja die Möglichkeit, ihn abzustellen, ohne daß er trocken liegt - sprich Bakterien werden ja überleben. Ich werd jetzt einfach mal abwarten und je nach Temperatur tagsüber den Bachlauf eher nachts laufen lassen. Wenn eine Beschwerde kommt, kann ich ja immer noch abschalten oder Steine rücken. Vielleicht hilft ja auch meine hübsche Strohmatte etwas den Schall in die andere Richtung zu lenken - wobei - da stehen dann die Garagen, die werfens sicher auch wieder zurück - dann spielen Strohmatte und Garagenwand "Schallball" ;-)

Jetzt werd ich aber mal mein müdes Haupt betten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

*Lärm*

Hallo Susanne,

man kann auf dem Ordnungsamt einen Antrag stellen, das der Lärmpegel auf dem eigenen Grundstück gemessen wird. Zumindest hat hier bei uns die Möglichkeit dazu. Das ganze kostet dich ca. 20 Euro.

Das die möglich ist, weis ich von einem Bekannten, der ähnliche Probleme hatte wie du. Einfach mal Nachfragen....

Aber wie Doggie am Anfang schon geschrieben hat, Manche stört schon das Rascheln der Blätter und andere wiederrum gar nichts.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2003)

Hi Axel,

kommen die auch Nachts   

Aber auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen, wobei ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann, daß es bei uns im Schwabenländle sowas für 20 Euro gibt.

Aber wie schon gesagt - ich werd einfach mal abwarten, was mein Nachbar so sagt, wenns soweit ist. Ruhe und Wärme würde mein Vater hier sagen


----------



## Susanne (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Lautstärke messen - bzw. Erfahrungswerte?*

Hey ... da hats ja noch alte Beiträge von früher *freu*


----------



## Annett (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Lautstärke messen - bzw. Erfahrungswerte?*

Hallo Susanne.

Ein "Welcome back" scheint mir angebracht zu sein. 

Da hast Du aber ne uralte Kamelle ausgegraben...
Aber ja, einen Teil der alten Beiträge konnten wir retten/übernehmen. Jedoch leider nur unter dem Sammeluser "Teichforum.info" und ohne Bilder.


----------



## Susanne (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Lautstärke messen - bzw. Erfahrungswerte?*

Hi Annett,

danke  ... Ja, ich hab mal geschaut, ob mein Teichbauprojekt von 2003 noch im Forum drin ist, aber das ist wohl hops gegangen (was nicht wirklich schlimm ist). Freu mich aber, dass doch noch einige der alten Garde durchgehalten haben und immer noch hier sind. Nur mein Teichpate Stefan scheint nimmer aktiv zu sein, aber das war er ja schon vor meinem Weggang nicht mehr, wenn ich mich recht erinnere . 

Kompliment auf jeden Fall ans Team, dass Ihr das Forum erhalten habt UND es so fachmännisch betreibt 

Werde sicher in den nächsten Tagen noch öfters vorbeischauen, bis mein Umbauplan soweit steht.

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Annett (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Lautstärke messen - bzw. Erfahrungswerte?*

Hallo Susanne,

 sag ich mal stellvertretend fürs Team. 




Also ich habe alte Themen gefunden... aber der richtige Teichbau ist anscheinend (noch) nicht dabei.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14718
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14577
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15003
Es fehlen vielleicht nur die passenden Suchworte.

Stell doch den derzeitigen Teich und Deine Pläne samt Foto mal in einem extra Thema vor!
Wir sind hier nämlich gaaaaaar nie nicht neugierig. 

[OT]
StefanS hatte vor langer Zeit nochmal einen Neustart versucht, der aber leider wieder im Sande verlief. Einige wenige "Altuser" haben wir schon noch.
StefanB hätte sich sicher gefreut, dass Du wieder zu uns gefunden hast. Leider ist er aber auch seit geraumer Zeit "abgetaucht" - der Jung hat wohl andere Sorgen. 
Wie es eben so ist. [/OT]


----------



## Susanne (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Lautstärke messen - bzw. Erfahrungswerte?*

Hi Annett,

Du weißt ja schon, was Du da sagst  Hast ja viele meiner damals sehr intensiven Fragen gefunden. Aber ich werd sicher mal meine Pläne reinstellen, bin ja froh um Expertenrat, mein 2003/2004 erarbeitetes Wissen ruht halt arg weit unten in meinem Hirn. Aber für einen Intensiv-Forumssucht-Rückfall fehlt mir derzeit eh die Zeit, ich kanns also mal wagen und Euch ein bißchen mit Bildern und Berichten langweilen. 

(Hab ja keine Ahnung, wie das mit dem Off-Topic geht. Zu StefanS hatte ich noch einige Jahre Kontakt per Mail, ist aber dann auch eingeschlafen. Zu StefanB hat meine Tochter glaub ich noch sporadisch Kontakt)

Grüßle
Susanne

P.S. Danke auch noch für die Links. Ich hatte gestern einfach nach meinem Namen gesucht und dann die Beiträge von 2003 und 2004 angeschaut


----------



## Joachim (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Lautstärke messen - bzw. Erfahrungswerte?*

Hallo Susanne,

willkommen zurück! 

Und wegen der OffTopic Kennzeichnung... Dazu musst du erstmal auf Antwoten (den blauen Button) klicken und dann im erweiterten Editor rechts oben auf das rote "OT" auf weißem Grund.

Funktioniert dann so ähnlich wie beim zitieren mit (quote)Zitat...(/quote) also: (ot)Off Topic text...(/ot).
Runde Klammern durch eckige ( [] ) ersetzen.


----------

